# She Wears No Makeup



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

To the men on this forum. Are woman still attractive without makeup?

I never wear it, I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

I'd like to know this too. I used to wear eyeliner and sometimes eyeshadow, but I stopped because of laziness.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh god. Not this subject again.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

My sister never wears makeup either. She's still considered attractive by a bunch of guys. Nothing wrong with looking natural at all, in my book.


----------



## And1 ellis (Jul 8, 2012)

if anything they are more attractive without make up, the reason is because it shows they don't feel they need to hide their real self.


----------



## Baiken (Sep 11, 2012)

Don't know.
Don't care.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

begin with foundation...

yes they are still attractive! it probably reduces how many advances, compliments, etc., you will receive not to wear any. but those kinds of things just tend to fluster you if you have SA anyway.

and when applying makeup is mostly a habit that forms out of some kind of normalization process where now you don't like how you look without makeup or something seems off even though it didn't use to, and it no longer makes you feel pretty and special but just normal, then it's sad. and especially since makeup costs precious money.

i know in a lot of situations it can be a really good investment though, even if it's unfortunate on some level that it is that way. and i feel like we had a similar thread recently and i said a similar thing.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

ericastooge said:


> To the men on this forum. Are woman still attractive without makeup?
> 
> I never wear it, I don't even know where to begin.


Yes, they certainly can be. Nothing wrong with not wearing it if that makes you happy.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

It would depend on the individual honestly.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Simple fact no.
Most woman are natural plain or ugly looking, and by "ugly" i mean things like assymetric faces thin lips small eyes etc etc,
Most people are average anyway, and like 0,0001% is truelly ugly,
And no one is found attractive to all people,what boosts attractiveness ?
Extrovertism.


----------



## DWILLIGANS (Jul 28, 2012)

Whether or not a girl wears makeup has little to no effect on me liking her or not.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

When you get a boyfriend, he's going to see you without makeup anyway.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

I dont know if anyone else feels this way but in my honest opinion 99% of women without makeup are "ugly".

I laugh at slappers who are out at the weekend, tarted up with makeup n they get loads of guys but without makeup the literally look like someone in the bottom 2%.

There are some women, although a low % who look basically the same wearing makeup as they do without. I guess makeup just gives them a certain tone, makes their best features stand out. 

Countless women I have been with though look nice and I am attracted to them, but once the makeups off its like they are a different person. Reminds me of school where there was a kid who always wore glasses, but on the 1 occasion they took them off they looked odd.

The whole society thing sucks with this. Men cant really change their appearance, they are how you see them. Whilst some of the ugliest women around can add a bit of makeup, look many leagues hotter than they are, gain some ego and then give the look of disgust to guys who are suited to the girl/better looking in contrast if the girl didnt have all that makeup on


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

It does depend on the woman to some extent. But in general, I think that (1) she certainly doesn't need to wear it all the time, but (2) it's good to wear it some of the time, especially on special occasions, and (3) never cake it on, as a little makeup goes a long way for me, and too much makes the girl look much worse. I would find it a bit of a turnoff if a girl never wears makeup. I like my girls to have some "girly" to them. But that's just me.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

arnie said:


> When you get a boyfriend, he's going to see you without makeup anyway.


this^^ . also this is why i don't wear makeup like that i need my future guy to see me w/o makeup too. its not like i'm hiding anything anyway. also some girls have skin problems or w/e so they hide it. i remember seeing this girl w/o her makeup and DAM though i saw a ghost (wont get into details) that's why i think its important to show your natural face so people can get used to your face or at least have minimal makeup. Also sometimes girls who excessively wear makeup all the time it dries out your natural skin glow and makes you look kinda pale/washed out when the makeup is off. My personnel opinion is just minimal makeup. i'm an eyeliner girl so that's pretty much what i wear.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

arnie said:


> When you get a boyfriend, he's going to see you without makeup anyway.


That's why I plan on never living with anyone, ever. Never ever. I will forever avoid anyone seeing me without my makeup.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

I think that if you are lucky enough not to need makeup then you are lucky. Most of us don't have perfect skin and need a little concealer here and there... that said I do know women who don't wear any makeup who are very pretty and think they are amazingly lucky. 

Guys don't seem to care one way or another BUT I will say I get far more compliments with makeup than without. When I do wear it its about looking better for myself though, it makes me smile to see a pretty photo or reflection. Most people think I "don't"wear makeup even when I do... I figure thats a sign I apply it well...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

The only two women I dated for any considerable length of time never wore makeup. I still found them attractive.


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

If I happen to notice any makeup, it scores a couple points with me if I think it looks good.

Otherwise I'm never even thinking about it...at all.

That's probably just because I'm socially oblivious...


----------



## FeelNothing (Sep 25, 2012)

I don't even notice it, unless it's_ really_ heavy.


----------



## Eschara (Dec 12, 2012)

I think makeup looks good on girls. I mean wearing no makeup and doing the natural beauty thing is great but I just like how women are able to bring out there features and express themselves through makeup


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Girls generally look better with makeup as long as it isn't overdone.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

I hate that women feel they _need_ to wear it. It's like you ladies think you look like the Cryptkeeper without any on. Congratulations on becoming every cosmetic company's b*tch for the rest of your life.

I like to see imperfections in people. It makes you seem like a real person, instead of some processed product. And I'd take a real woman over a fake one any day of the week.

But hey, if all you're trying to do is attract shallow guys who only care about how flawless your skin is, don't let me change your mind.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

arnie said:


> When you get a boyfriend, he's going to see you without makeup anyway.


Haha, yeah I know right...no hiding from that fact. 

@OP: I don't wear make up, either. The only accessories a guy will catch me wearing is jewelry and my sunglasses. I've also been able to attract many guys due to not wearing it..so it is possible.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

identitycrisis said:


> I hate that women feel they _need_ to wear it. It's like you ladies think you look like the Cryptkeeper without any on. Congratulations on becoming every cosmetic company's b*tch for the rest of your life.
> 
> *I like to see imperfections in people. It makes you seem like a real person, instead of some processed product. And I'd take a real woman over a fake one any day of the week.*
> 
> But hey, if all you're trying to do is attract shallow guys who only care about how flawless your skin is, don't let me change your mind.



Really good standpoint right here. Personally, I've seen quite a few number of girls who look like a totally different person without makeup...some of the changes being highly drastic.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Taylor Swift without makeup was a shock. Other girls probably aren't wearing that much.


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

I only apply a little mascara and some concealer when i have a family dinner or something. Other days i can't be bothered. Not sure if i look okay all natural, but it feels better. I feel like a clown with makeup on.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I think they're more attractive without make-up.


----------



## soulless (Dec 18, 2010)

I am only attracted to girls who wear no make up the majority of the time, a big party a little can be nice. Natural beauty is the best, I don't see the point in wasting lots of money and time on painting your face repeatedly.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Sometimes it helps.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

<----- this is a nono








<----- nice and natural looking








how makeup can hide your "real face"








<--- or make u look like a totally different person










thats why i would go for the more natural look in my opinion less is always better


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks very nice if it's not over done like a chola.

Celebrities like Coco, Niki Minaj, Kim Kardashian, etc look like transexuals because they have too much make up on.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Make up is a turn off in any amount. The look is a turn off, as well as the idea. Sorry ladies.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I get influenced easily and feel that I need to wear makeup sometimes. >_< I actually thought about that last night but now, I'm not sure. If anything, I think girls look better without. I love the natural look on girls.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Natural or light make-up where it's unnoticed.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Most girls I've seen look better without it, always exceptions to the rule tho.


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

it might be unrealistic, but I prefer girls without make up. If it's one thing I don't like is fake things


----------



## Sniper Wolf (Oct 19, 2012)

i prefer girls without makeup!!!


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

I think if applied properly (which also depends on the person's face and social persona) it can make the woman more attractive but outside of formal or glam appearances it is of negligible importance.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

As a girl who hasn't worn make-up since age 16, I wish more girls would go au natural. Make up is almost like a mask or facade, if you ask me... I don't seem to have a problem getting guys' attention, which I guess makes me feel good, but also adds to my anxiety. Double-edged sword :mum


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

*Girls look better with makeup on.* That's not even for debate: makeup conceals your defects and enhances attractive features.

When going on a night out my advice is to wear a substancial amount of makeup, without going overbord (otherwise it looks ****ty).

The rest of the week, you can wear light makeup. Just a bit of eyeliner and concealer could do the trick, if you're the type to always be in a hurry.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah, I don't really get how anyone can say girls look better without makeup.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Some girls it works, others it doesn't much, imo.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Some girls would probably look better w/o it. 

But even for those who use it properly the benefit might be lost to the fact that now there is an extra layer (literally) between your true self and the person you want to interact with. Sometimes that's better but for actual relationships it isn't. imho.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I think guys get confused about the "natural" look when it comes to make-up & just assume a girl isn't wearing any if it's not extreme. I'd venture to say most girls who men think aren't wearing make-up are indeed wearing at least foundation.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

missamanda said:


> I think guys get confused about the "natural" look when it comes to make-up & just assume a girl isn't wearing any if it's not extreme. I'd venture to say most girls who men think aren't wearing make-up are indeed wearing at least foundation.


Ye pretty much. Had a convo the other day with a female roomie who said the same thing and then showed me herself (no makeup to just foundation etc), honestly I thought the foundation was natural until she showed me without anything, quite a difference (not ugly or anything but you could see the difference).


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> Ye pretty much. Had a convo the other day with a female roomie who said the same thing and then showed me herself (no makeup to just foundation etc), honestly I thought the foundation was natural until she showed me without anything, quite a difference (not ugly or anything but you could see the difference).


Exactly.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Barette said:


> Yeah, I don't really get how anyone can say girls look better without makeup.


Because they do. I know after years and years of doing something trying to make yourself look better, that it's hard to accept that a lot of people think it has the opposite effect, but that's just how it is.
Girls who don't wear makeup portray a confidence that girls who wear it simply don't have. Makeup is just disgusting looking also. I don't see how people can't see THAT. Whether a girl makes herself up to look near clownlike, or they just wear enough to "bring out their features", it's still gross.


----------



## feverfew (Jan 11, 2012)

I honestly don't care either way. If a woman feels better wearing make-up, that's fine with me. If a woman feels better without, that's fine too.

I've always thought that alittle eyeliner is sexy, though...


----------



## pastelsound (Dec 27, 2012)

All girls look better with makeup on, makeup doesn't have to be about hiding your face. even naturally pretty girls benefit from eyeliner. and people with good skin could still use some light coverage if only for evenness (but most people don't have flawless skin; pores, redness, what have you)


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I think the majority of the time, makeup can enhance a girl's looks, but it should never overshadow the natural beauty of the person. With or without, it's really up to you and what you think looks best


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's a Millenniumman turn-on to see women without makeup (or natural look) and slightly messed up hair :lol. :wink :wink :wink


----------



## soulless (Dec 18, 2010)

make up is a mask, hiding the true self/beauty and perpetuating a false view. it doesn't cover up defects, it covers reality and is in itself a defect.


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

in my case yes, I usually end up crying it off.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

pastelsound said:


> *All girls look better with makeup on,* makeup doesn't have to be about hiding your face. even naturally pretty girls benefit from eyeliner. and people with good skin could still use some light coverage if only for evenness (but most people don't have flawless skin; pores, redness, what have you)


I think that's sad and depressing. Not a good message for girls. I hope mothers aren't teaching their daughters that. :no


----------



## floraandfornicate (Jul 25, 2012)

I honestly prefer women w/o make up, some people just don't suit it. I wear mascara and eyeliner (occasionally) and moisturiser. I find it highly offensive for someone to tell you or hint out that you should wear make up for which ever reason, it's not okay. The reason I don't wear make up is because it makes me paranoid, I have no idea how to apply it and it just feels gross on my skin not to mention i makes me break out more than I usually would. 

I prefer people to see how I really look  so should everyone else.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

IDK, I just think makeup can make a woman look so friggin' sexy. Take the woman in my avatar, Sherilyn Fenn, like in this photo










If I were to be told that she looks better without makeup, my brain would explode. She looks completely stunning there, but IDK, I guess that's my opinion. I think makeup/hair/the entire glam thing just transforms a woman into an other-worldy beauty sometimes. But I'm tired and not all here right now so I'm not trying to start anything, I'm just saying I think it's crazy to say women look better without makeup.

ETA: I mean, when I think about all the things we do, it does seem so crazy. Putting our hair into rollers or straightening it, painting our faces and gluing things to our faces and nails, painting our nails, or getting fake tans, just generally constantly putting stuff onto our skin, it's weird to think about. But at the same time, I so completely love it, and think it's so amazing. So much of what we do as humans makes no sense, but we still do it, and I find the whole makeup thing so therapeutic to apply. It's part of what makes femininity, I think, is how much effort you put into your appearance. I aim to be glamorous, and so I just adore all that is makeup. I don't feel like a woman if I'm not wearing it, or wearing nail polish, or my hair done well, or dressed nicely. It's not to say you're not a woman if you don't wear makeup, but it's really become a part of my identity and I don't know who I am without it. When my makeup is done perfectly (along with hair done perfectly, and a great outfit), that's when I feel "right" and I know what my identity is. So it's weird when people say it's not necessary. IDK, I'm in a bad mood and I'm half awake so these are just late-night ramblings that got off topic here and prob will be heavily edited/deleted tomorrow when I'm awake.


----------



## Reppyboyo (Dec 10, 2012)

Personally I think that women whom use /minimal/ make up look the best.
I cant stand those whom look like they have used a trowel to apply their make up in the morning.

A few touch ups here and there are all thats really needed.
Also, Im a fan of the natural look.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

no big deal; especially since i don't wear any.


----------



## LONDN (Dec 17, 2012)

<<<Sorry, edited post because i want to get off this forum thanks, LONDN>>>


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't think anyone's arguing that women look _better_ without makeup, only that many of us _prefer_ women without makeup.

Ideally, I'd think of it as just a way to "dress up", worn as you would an elaborate hairdo or a fancy dress: nice to put on if you're going to a classy party or need to make a good impression, but not necessary for everyday wear. Like men and suits. What really bothers me is when girls _can't dare to go outside_ without makeup on. That's just ridiculous.

My mom would always refuse to go anywhere (including just driving in a car) without makeup on. I never understood it, because I could never tell when she did or didn't have makeup on, she looked exactly the same to me.

I've had to accept my face the way it is. I don't see why it's impossible for women to do the same.


----------



## Kittycatt (Dec 7, 2012)

I like to only wear face make up but no eye make up. I think it creates and innocent, natural look. I think it depends what the guy is after. How a girl does or does not do her make up says a lot about her.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

My theory is that most of the guys on here who say they don't like women with makeup actually like women with "natural" makeup. I've seen some even post pictures of women saying "see? this woman isn't wearing makeup and she looks great!" when, to me, it's obvious that the woman is wearing a small amount of well-applied makeup.



identitycrisis said:


> I've had to accept my face the way it is. I don't see why it's impossible for women to do the same.


Because, unfortunately, society determines a woman's worth based on how she looks. A lifetime of having this idea reinforced again and again is very powerful and can be a really difficult thing to break away from. While guys face this problem to some extent, I don't think it's on the same level as it is for women.

And no, I'm not trying to instigate some sort of gender war -- just explaining why many women find it so impossible to accept the way they look.


----------



## zant (Nov 25, 2012)

I like girls who use a LITTLE makeup. I don't mind non though, because I like to see people how they really are. I actually don't like it when they cover themselves in it


----------



## BlackWinterBeauty (Dec 21, 2012)

I think a woman can still be beautiful without make-up. Make-up enhances her features, but I don't see why it needs to be done on a daily basis. I think natural beauty is very attractive. I know people at my university who I've never seen wear make-up and they are very pretty. I've never understood why people expect women to look flawless and do themselves up every day, when men can just throw anything on and walk out the door.

Most of the time I don't wear make-up. I'll admit I'm self concious about it, and I think I look better when I do wear it, but I'm not going to waste my time. I don't want to attract superficial people who only care about my looks anyway. Plus there are so many chemicals in it it's ridiculous.
If I'm going out somewhere or I know I'm going to get a picture taken then I will wear it because it enhances features, but daily? Nah.


----------



## minimum (Jan 4, 2013)

identitycrisis said:


> I don't think anyone's arguing that women look _better_ without makeup, only that many of us _prefer_ women without makeup.
> 
> Ideally, I'd think of it as just a way to "dress up", worn as you would an elaborate hairdo or a fancy dress: nice to put on if you're going to a classy party or need to make a good impression, but not necessary for everyday wear. Like men and suits. What really bothers me is when girls _can't dare to go outside_ without makeup on. That's just ridiculous.
> 
> I've had to accept my face the way it is. I don't see why it's impossible for women to do the same.


I totally agree. I only wear it on special occasions, and it saddens me that some think it's an everyday necessity.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

every time I see these threads it makes me think of


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> every time I see these threads it makes me think of


Yes!! Love this scene :haha


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...l-out-in-row-over-make-up-and-operations.html

This would be considered the opposite of no makeup. :lol I wonder how long it takes them to get ready...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ That is genuinely disturbing.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

This is probably never going to be read, but for me make up is a good indicator of style and personality, kinda like clothes or tattoos so it can definitely make a girl more attractive.


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm not against make up, theres nothibng wrong with taking care of your appearance. But its a little worrying when women start to become dependant on it and think they only look 'acceptable' wiht it.


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

mardymoo said:


> I'm not against make up, theres nothibng wrong with taking care of your appearance. But its a little worrying when women start to become dependant on it and think they only look 'acceptable' wiht it.


This


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Even if make up improves my appearance it's still tedious to put it on everyday and not fair that guys aren't expected to wear it. Why should I have to look good all the time while most guys look like ****.


----------



## beothuck1 (Nov 16, 2010)

For me wearing makeup first started out of insecurity because I thought I had bad acne. 
My sister used to tell me that my skin looked bad in certain lightings and that made me really paranoid for a few years. I even ordered proactiv. Now though, people give me compliments on my nice skin. I don't think I ever had as bad of skin as I envisioned I had. 

I don't wear foundation, but consealer. The makeup I apply looks pretty natural because my boyfriend didn't even realize I was wearing it until a couple years into our relationship. I don't think I would go out in public without wearing absolutely no makeup, unless I was going to play a sport or run or something. 

If I had a job, I would definitely wear makeup to work every day. 

I think makeup enhances natural beauty but you can also get addicted to it because of how much better you think you look with it. I remember when I first started wearing makeup at age 14 or so and the compliments I got increased. I definitely associated that with the makeup. I think the makeup increased my confidence on the outside, but on the inside it made me feel even less confident.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

You look the same after a one night stand! lol


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

in my opinion women without makeup always look best


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I agree with those that say that most of the girls that you guys see and say "she's all natural", actually has some foundation on and natural toned make-up. Foundation is supposed to be the same colour/tone of your skin, so technically you won't "see" that she's wearing foundation. But she most likely is if her face looks smooth and beautiful. Just saying.. 

I only wear foundation and some eyeshadow. I don't even know how to do extensive make-up. But I can say for certain that my skin looks better with foundation of course, and my eyes look more attractive and striking with some colour around them. I've got many more compliments on my eyes when I have shadow on them versus when I don't.


----------



## ysabelmilby (Dec 5, 2012)

Well I like simple girls. Girls with make up gets my attention quickly but when I see a beautiful girl without make up it really amaze me that I can easily remember her face than those with make up. Because most of the girls with make up looks similar to me. Personally, I like to see a girl when she wakes up in the morning coz that's when I see her true face.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes.

That was easy.


----------



## vancouver (Apr 7, 2012)

I find women who can pull off the no-make up look >>>>> more attractive than one with a pound of makeup on.


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

i never wear makeup and i've had 2 guys tell me i'm hot


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

I like em ol naturaaaaaaaal! = )


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Classified said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...l-out-in-row-over-make-up-and-operations.html
> 
> This would be considered the opposite of no makeup. :lol I wonder how long it takes them to get ready...


Holy crap, that is disturbing! I fear for the sanity of people sometimes.

And people call _me_ a freak?


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't see much difference in make up vs no make up. If youre attractive then youre attractive end of stor.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Classified said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...l-out-in-row-over-make-up-and-operations.html
> 
> This would be considered the opposite of no makeup. :lol I wonder how long it takes them to get ready...


That scared the living shi.t out of me.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Classified said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...l-out-in-row-over-make-up-and-operations.html
> 
> This would be considered the opposite of no makeup. :lol I wonder how long it takes them to get ready...


I would love to look like her (minus the ****ty clothes/makeup/hair)


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

I would say my preference is for light concealer and some eyeshadow/eyeliner. Most girls look good with that. Anything else and it can end up looking too unnatural... It depends entirely on the girl though. Some girls do actually look better without, in my opinion.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

The title of this thread sounds like a One Direction song.


That's all I have to add.


----------



## soulless (Dec 18, 2010)

AllToAll said:


> The title of this thread sounds like a One Direction song.
> 
> That's all I have to add.


and i've suddenly gone off this thread lol


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

Yes and no. There is girl at work that looks pretty hot. With her make up off she is not attractive to me at all. same goes for alot of celebs 

amazing what make up can do


----------



## da kewliest (Jan 22, 2013)

women without makeup are definitely not as attractive, but I kind of like that. Makes them seem more human rather than sex symbol


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Amazing what makeup can do though. 
I never used to put any on but I feel a little more confident when I do. Although I have no IDEA why a lot of girls think that looking like an Oompa Loompa is attractive.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Dita said:


> AMEN.


And for those too lazy to click the link...

































Amen.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i think girls are attractive either way... the only time make up is a problem is if its too much... but no makeup or a little make up is fine


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> And for those too lazy to click the link...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A-****IN-MEN! I love Dita.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Who cares. It's not as if men are one massive organism. People each have their own preferences.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

It's okay. I feel self-conscious about applying make-up too. I can't figure out how other women do it so well. Plus everyone I know is used to seeing me without it. The rare times I do wear it, they take notice. I always feel like people are judging me when I wear makeup. Like "She's so ugly, I don't know why she even bothers to try."



Classified said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...l-out-in-row-over-make-up-and-operations.html
> 
> This would be considered the opposite of no makeup. :lol I wonder how long it takes them to get ready...


I'm very curious to see how she looks without makeup.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Yes, if I was a girl I wouldn't wear makeup so ya.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

AllToAll said:


> The title of this thread sounds like a One Direction song.
> 
> That's all I have to add.


She wears no makeup,
She is perfect the way she is,
And I sold a million albums
By just looking good and having swag like this.

It don't matter about me, anyway,
I am just a marketing tool,
But she is so beautiful,
With no makeup cream, fool!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I just saw the Dita Von Teese gif.

I really like and respect her, and I definitely think it should be left up to the person whether they want to wear makeup or not.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I only wear a lot of make up on days when my face breaks out all over. I feel compelled to cover it up or else people will think I'm gross/dirty/unkept. People with good skin are lucky.


----------



## achelle92 (Feb 27, 2012)

Most of the time, it's just mascara and a little concealer for me, but on special occasions I'll wear more.

I think it's fine either way. All that matters is that the girl feels happy and confident.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> Amen.


This makes no sense to me. It's implying that I am objectifying and trying to control a woman if I tell her I think she looks better without makeup. I usually side with feminists on gender war type issues (because often they're on the side of logic) but this just reeks of illogical overreaction. I don't see why having an opinion about what a woman wears makes me a stereotypical controlling male.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

identitycrisis said:


> This makes no sense to me. It's implying that I am objectifying and trying to control a woman if I tell her I think she looks better without makeup. I usually side with feminists on gender war type issues (because often they're on the side of logic) but this just reeks of illogical overreaction. I don't see why having an opinion about what a woman wears makes me a stereotypical controlling male.


I agree. The text in the gif doesn't sound like something that is dictating what women should do to look good. Just giving their opinion. If it was something like "you shouldn't wear any makeup" or "don't wear makeup" or something along those lines then it would be more in line with dictating womens appearance.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

identitycrisis said:


> T*his makes no sense to me. It's implying that I am objectifying and trying to control a woman if I tell her I think she looks better without makeup.* I usually side with feminists on gender war type issues (because often they're on the side of logic) but this just reeks of illogical overreaction. I don't see why having an opinion about what a woman wears makes me a stereotypical controlling male.


It means that whatever you think doesn't matter. Ultimately it's whatever she feels comfortable in that matters and no one has any say in it but her.

Also, you're jumping into another topic with the whole "gender war" and "controlling male."


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> It means that whatever you think doesn't matter. Ultimately it's whatever she feels comfortable in that matters and no one has any say in it but her.


That's what I don't get. Wasn't attracting men the original point of women using cosmetics? I'm not arguing that a man should _decide_ whether or not a woman uses makeup, but if it's being used for our benefit, shouldn't our opinions factor into things? I'm talking about _advice_; .gif lady makes it sound like _demands_.

Imagine if every difference of opinion in a relationship boiled down to "Well, what you think doesn't matter." I think that'd be a pretty terrible relationship, where neither side changes or grows. Another person's opinion can be pretty valuable; the opinion of many men in this thread is that makeup - especially heavy makeup - is highly unnecessary. If you choose to ignore our opinion, that's well within your right. But our opinions aren't invalid simply because we have them.



> Also, you're jumping into another topic with the whole "gender war" and "controlling male."


Yeah, that wasn't my intention. Last thing we need here is more gender war arguments. Something about .gif lady just rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^^I don't wear makeup for men. I wear it because it gives me more confidence, which translates into everything, not simply in hopes to attract a man. So it is not for your benefit. So she's just saying that if a guy's telling a girl "I like you with no makeup on" well that's fine, but it ultimately doesn't matter what he thinks because it's _her_ appearance and what makes _her_ feel good about herself. That doesn't mean everything in the relationship is gonna boil down to "I don't care what you think" you're overthinking what she is saying. It has nothing to do with over controlling men or stereotypes. I think you got stuck on the word "dictate" but she does not mean it in a controlling way, she simply means it in a "I like you more without makeup you should like it more too", which when a guy tells a girl he likes her better without makeup, that's ultimately what he's saying. Because there's that idea that most things women do for their appearance is for the ultimate goal of attracting men, and therefore men should have advice (which you just said specifically), but most things women do to our apperance, we do because it makes _us_ feel good, not to appease the eyes of men. Just like how every time on here that the topic of breast implants comes up, the typical male response (seen a MILLION times on here) is "Men like all breast sizes don't get them! Men hate breast implants, as long as they're boobs we don't care you shouldn't get them" Well, if it's a woman's body and she'd like bigger boobs, it's for her, men's opinions shouldn't come into the matter because they're not the end goal, the end goal is confidence. And feeling sexy. And that's about feeling better about yourself, not to do with anyone else. And yet, the response is just that if _men_ like all boob sizes, then women have no reason to not feel confident with w/e their boobs are, because if men like it then why should we worry. When it is not like that. It's just ignoring the woman's opinion of her body and what makes _her_ feel good. And _that's_ what matters. And that's what Dita is saying.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

identitycrisis said:


> That's what I don't get. Wasn't attracting men the original point of women using cosmetics? I'm not arguing that a man should _decide_ whether or not a woman uses makeup, but if it's being used for our benefit, shouldn't our opinions factor into things? I'm talking about _advice_; .gif lady makes it sound like _demands_.


Men and women, historically, have both used makeup. And overall, human beings like adorning themselves (look at the history of tattoos, piercings, etc.) Yes, the makeup industries make money by telling women in particular that without it they're showing their flaws, but telling women they can't wear makeup because "it subjugates them" is the same thing as telling them they have to. Women aren't going to feel empowered overnight if they're told that the way to do it is to not wear makeup, heels, dressed, etc.

Not all women wear makeup because they're insecure or hate how they look. Some do it because it's fun, such as "gif lady" aka Dita von Tease. It would be great if we lived in a world were women had the option to wear/not wear makeup w/o people imposing their beliefs onto them, but job discrimination against women who refuse to wear makeup is real.

Also, Dita von Tease isn't demanding anything; she's basically saying "to each their own; I like makeup."



> Imagine if every difference of opinion in a relationship boiled down to "Well, what you think doesn't matter." I think that'd be a pretty terrible relationship, where neither side changes or grows. Another person's opinion can be pretty valuable; the opinion of many men in this thread is that makeup - especially heavy makeup - is highly unnecessary. If you choose to ignore our opinion, that's well within your right. But our opinions aren't invalid simply because we have them.


So she should stop wearing makeup if he doesn't like it? Shouldn't he just date someone else instead of her changing for him? The problem is quite simple: if you can't stand an aspect of a person, you don't expect them to change. You find someone who fits your needs. It'd be like telling your boyfriend to stop wearing sneakers because you don't really like them. No, you either put up with this utterly minor detail (such as makeup is), or you find someone who doesn't wear sneakers.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I think this equates to metalheads who feel best with long hair, or geeks that hide behind their glasses, or people who get tons of tattoes to fit in.

I've cut my hair before, and I always feel like a part of me is missing. I certainly don't feel attractive. I'm growing my hair out now, and I honestly feel great about it; I want to have shoulder length hair again.

Makeup is just an insecurity cure. Insecurity tools are different for men and women; men lift weights to fit in, women wear makeup.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

I have acne scars, I've had them for most of my life, and I've never worn make-up. I've never learned how, but as I got older and learned how sensitive my skin is, it would probably breakout from all the crap they put in make-up and I don't want the pay for the expensive organic kind. I'm also turned off about how the make-up can rub off on my clothes or boyfriend. I was also always afraid of the difference...when people would see me without and I'm afraid of being dependent on it. The only sort of make-up I've ever worn is lipgloss, I don't know if that counts. For years I've been concentrating on fading my scars. I haven't went to a dermatologist, so I'm doing it the natural way. It's really hard fading scars on brown skin and I can never stop my skin from breaking out, but I've made progress.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

WintersTale said:


> I think this equates to metalheads who feel best with long hair, or geeks that hide behind their glasses, or people who get tons of tattoes to fit in.
> 
> I've cut my hair before, and I always feel like a part of me is missing. I certainly don't feel attractive. I'm growing my hair out now, and I honestly feel great about it; I want to have shoulder length hair again.
> 
> Makeup is just an insecurity cure. Insecurity tools are different for men and women; men lift weights to fit in, women wear makeup.


The glare of my glasses distracts from the dark circles and bags under my eyes.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Blue Bird said:


> The glare of my glasses distracts from the dark circles and bags under my eyes.


Plenty of people get glasses to be "cool."


----------



## A name (Dec 5, 2012)

It completely depends on the girl. Some girls are naturally attractive and others aren't. To say "girls don't need makeup, they are all beautiful" (Like White Knights do) is a lie and so is saying "all girls need makeup to look beautiful."


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

WintersTale said:


> Plenty of people get glasses to be "cool."


I want a pair of hipster glasses.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> but *telling* women they can't wear makeup because "it subjugates them" is the same thing as *telling* them they have to. Women aren't going to feel empowered overnight if they're *told* that the way to do it is to not wear makeup, heels, dressed, etc.


Whoa, whoa, whoa. Nobody here is "telling" women to do anything. That's _exactly_ my point. If a man tells you "You shouldn't wear makeup," he's wrong. If a man says "I think you look better without makeup," he's not _telling_ you to change your ways at all. He's expressing an opinion, one you can either choose to consider or dismiss entirely.



> Also, Dita von Tease isn't demanding anything; she's basically saying "to each their own; I like makeup."


See, from the subtitles on that gif, that's not what I'm seeing at all. She says that a man would say "I like you with no makeup on; I like you natural." She responds by saying "_You can't dictate what I feel._" Where was that "dictating"? I don't see it. I see an opinion.



> So she should stop wearing makeup if he doesn't like it? Shouldn't he just date someone else instead of her changing for him? The problem is quite simple: if you can't stand an aspect of a person, you don't expect them to change. You find someone who fits your needs. It'd be like telling your boyfriend to stop wearing sneakers because you don't really like them. No, you either put up with this utterly minor detail (such as makeup is), or you find someone who doesn't wear sneakers.


Did I say any woman should blindly conform to a man's whims? No, she shouldn't stop wearing makeup just because a man doesn't like it. What I'm saying is that she could be _open_ to suggestions. I wouldn't have gotten _anywhere_ in my life if I hadn't taken some suggestions from people. Changing yourself is how you grow; not all change has to come from within.

To your sneaker example, if I was that boyfriend, I would like to know that my girlfriend didn't like my sneakers. Her _telling me_ to stop wearing sneakers, though, is wrong. She can tell me _why_ she doesn't like them, and offer alternatives to them, and I appreciate that. Ultimately it's going to be my choice. If I wear sneakers because they're comfortable and make me feel good, then I'd tell her that's why I wear them, and expect that she'll be fine with that and let the issue drop. If I wear sneakers because I think they're cool and stylish, and her opinion is that they're not, then I would definitely take her opinion into account, and discuss it with her. Her opinion matters to me, but I'm not bound to it.

Which is exactly how I feel about makeup. If you wear it because it makes you feel comfortable and its use intrinsically heightens your self-esteem, go crazy. If you wear it because you think men won't think you're attractive without it, well, you've got a lot of differing opinions on this thread, and I hope you'd take that into consideration when you spend hundreds of dollars and hours every day for makeup (which doesn't seem like an utterly minor detail to me).


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Barette said:


> ^^I don't wear makeup for men. I wear it because... [snip] ...And _that's_ what matters. And that's what Dita is saying.


I didn't read this until I made my last post. Pity, too, 'cause I totally agree with most of what you're saying. I did get hung up on the word "dictate", it came off as the same kind of language and tone that the uber-feminists use (the ones who believe that anytime a man looks at a woman he's committing sexual assault).

I'm also totally in that camp here who believe boob jobs are a waste of money, but that said, it's your body, you can do whatever you want with it. That doesn't stop me from believing that 99% of non-deformed women would look better without cosmetic surgery.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

identitycrisis said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa. Nobody here is "telling" women to do anything. That's _exactly_ my point. If a man tells you "You shouldn't wear makeup," he's wrong. If a man says "I think you look better without makeup," he's not _telling_ you to change your ways at all. He's expressing an opinion, one you can either choose to consider or dismiss entirely.


An unnecessary opinion because it's up to her what she wants and doesn't want to do.



> See, from the subtitles on that gif, that's not what I'm seeing at all. She says that a man would say "I like you with no makeup on; I like you natural." She responds by saying "_You can't dictate what I feel._" Where was that "dictating"? I don't see it. I see an opinion.


She says you can't dictate how women should feel sexy, so if a woman prefers going au natural or not, that's up to her. 
Your opinion doesn't matter, basically. If you're telling a woman your preference and you're her partner, ultimately there is something within that hopes for that change. If that's untrue, there wouldn't be a need to say anything at all.



> Did I say any woman should blindly conform to a man's whims? No, she shouldn't stop wearing makeup just because a man doesn't like it. What I'm saying is that she could be _open_ to suggestions. I wouldn't have gotten _anywhere_ in my life if I hadn't taken some suggestions from people. Changing yourself is how you grow; not all change has to come from within.


No, you said she should listen to his opinion and take into consideration, which is basically saying, "hey, I'm telling you this because I'd like it if you change it." That's not ok because if she doesn't, then he'll take it personally.

We're not talking here about college, careers, or friendships. The decision to wear or not wear makeup won't help you grow. Let's not fool ourselves.



> To your sneaker example, if I was that boyfriend, I would like to know that my girlfriend didn't like my sneakers. Her _telling me_ to stop wearing sneakers, though, is wrong. She can tell me _why_ she doesn't like them, and offer alternatives to them, and I appreciate that. Ultimately it's going to be my choice. If I wear sneakers because they're comfortable and make me feel good, then I'd tell her that's why I wear them, and expect that she'll be fine with that and let the issue drop. If I wear sneakers because I think they're cool and stylish, and her opinion is that they're not, then I would definitely take her opinion into account, and discuss it with her. Her opinion matters to me, but I'm not bound to it.


She should be fine with that from that beginning. The point is, unless the other person asks, your opinion is unwelcomed. In this thread, speaking abstractly, great. Go for it, but in an actual relationship, the opinion of the other person as of how you choose to physically present/express yourself to the world doesn't matter.



> Which is exactly how I feel about makeup. If you wear it because it makes you feel comfortable and its use intrinsically heightens your self-esteem, go crazy. If you wear it because you think men won't think you're attractive without it, well, you've got a lot of differing opinions on this thread, and* I hope you'd take that into consideration when you spend hundreds of dollars and hours every day for makeup (which doesn't seem like an utterly minor detail to me)*.


Unless you know exactly how many women buy makeup for those reasons, I suggest you keep that generalization to yourself.


----------



## mosu (Feb 8, 2013)

I agree with alltoall but I think the reason some of the guys are a bit miffed about this whole make-up thing is because it suggests that some women can only feel confident/sexy with make-up on and therefore very low self esteem underlying, which is sad. And what if you go out with a girl who you think is very pretty only to find out without her make-up she isn't, it's slightly deceptive. I think this is what irritates some guys. I personally don't really care about it.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

WintersTale said:


> She wears no makeup,
> She is perfect the way she is,
> And I sold a million albums
> By just looking good and having swag like this.
> ...


LOL!


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> An unnecessary opinion because it's up to her what she wants and doesn't want to do.
> 
> She says you can't dictate how women should feel sexy, so if a woman prefers going au natural or not, that's up to her.
> Your opinion doesn't matter, basically. If you're telling a woman your preference and you're her partner, ultimately there is something within that hopes for that change. If that's untrue, there wouldn't be a need to say anything at all.
> ...


Alright. Just going to have to agree to disagree on this. I always prefer honesty and openness in a relationship, but I guess that puts me in the minority.


----------

